# Blocking wedges to the right!



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

For the last few rounds I've been losing wedge shots straight right. 

This is only happening on full shots where I'm taking a full or 3/4 swing.

I generally set up square to target with my ball position a ball forward of centre. 

Tonight I spent an hour at the practice area going though the various things in my set up that could be contributing to this issue. 

Alignment to target: CHECK
Ball Position: CHECK
Shoulders: CLOSED TO TARGET

As it turns out my lower half is aligned correctly to target, but my shoulders are closed. No matter what I tried, I cold not get a consistent set up with my shoulders square 

So, I tried something I've never done. 

I set up with an open stance (left foot fractionally further back of the right foot) but with my upper half square to my intended target. 

Hey presto, shoulders square to target pretty much every time. 

Now  I've seen, and have done myself, hit half shots and short pitches with a open stance but not a full or 3/4 swing. 

Is making a full or 3/4 swing with a wedge with an open stance going to cause issue or is it an accepted way of hittin a wedge?

As always all opinions/thoughts/criticisms welcome :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

Always play wedges with an open stance. Was taught that way as a kid and stuck with it ever since. I think as it's not a full swing and therefore not as much or as excessive a turn, it just gives you more room to swing back and through


----------



## London mike 61 (Jun 25, 2014)

I always hit a wedge with the ball centre and left foot flared open but not drawn back, weight on left side.

Makes it easier for me to turn through the shot.


----------



## the_coach (Jun 25, 2014)

Even with a full swing of a wedge, you're not or should not really be trying to generate speed for distance, it's about being smooth for accuracy, & a full swing with a wedge is no more than 3/4's in comparison to longer clubs so the distance the clubs traveling is shorter so you don't have as much time to 'clear hips'. 

So with wedges, part wedges it's a ways better to have feet line a little ways open, gives you that bit of a head start to clear the hips so the arms & club can get through to be able to strike the ball to target & not block arms/hands club a bit, as then it is a little ways easy to block it right some.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

the_coach said:



			Even with a full swing of a wedge, you're not or should not really be trying to generate speed for distance, it's about being smooth for accuracy, & a full swing with a wedge is no more than 3/4's in comparison to longer clubs so the distance the clubs traveling is shorter so you don't have as much time to 'clear hips'. 

So with wedges, part wedges it's a ways better to have feet line a little ways open, gives you that bit of a head start to clear the hips so the arms & club can get through to be able to strike the ball to target & not block arms/hands club a bit, as then it is a little ways easy to block it right some.
		
Click to expand...


Would opening the stance have the effect of moving the ball back a little?


----------



## the_coach (Jun 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Would opening the stance have the effect of moving the ball back a little?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, if it appeared to move at all in position, if you're open it would look slightly more forwards, in reality it wouldn't have really changed unless as you open you're also moving your left foot forward or backwards towards or away from target.

Opening the stance with a wedge slightly by both flaring the toes angled in the target direction some & moving the heel line of the left foot behind you slightly isn't really going to really change the ball position.

Sometimes if it's a tad confusing with the ball position, if for certain shots your either opening or closing the foot line. 
If you check where the ball position is when your feet are square in relation to your sternum, then if you're looking to keep the ball in the same position with either opened or closed foot line you have the ball to sternum position as a guide.

I'd always get my ball position with wedge (or any club) by having my feet very close together, & getting the ball position for the shot by settling my left foot first, then moving my right to get the stance width needed.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

the_coach said:



			Nope, if it appeared to move at all in position, if you're open it would look slightly more forwards, in reality it wouldn't have really changed unless as you open you're also moving your left foot forward or backwards towards or away from target.

Opening the stance with a wedge slightly by both flaring the toes angled in the target direction some & moving the heel line of the left foot behind you slightly isn't really going to really change the ball position.

Sometimes if it's a tad confusing with the ball position, if for certain shots your either opening or closing the foot line. 
If you check where the ball position is when your feet are square in relation to your sternum, then if you're looking to keep the ball in the same position with either opened or closed foot line you have the ball to sternum position as a guide.

*I'd always get my ball position with wedge (or any club) by having my feet very close together, & getting the ball position for the shot by settling my left foot first, then moving my right to get the stance width needed.*

Click to expand...

This is pretty much what I already do Coach.

Contact has always been good, I've just a flight that is straight right of target. I'll see how it goes with a slightly open stance and see if there's any improvement.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth.

Hitting a wedge is a short swing compared to longer clubs, this gives you less time to rotate the hips in the downswing.   Standing a little open or even with the left foot pulled back a little pre-sets your lower body in a cleared position so that at impact your arms, shoulders and lower body are in the correct athletic position.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Gareth.

Hitting a wedge is a short swing compared to longer clubs, this gives you less time to rotate the hips in the downswing.   Standing a little open or even with the left foot pulled back a little pre-sets your lower body in a cleared position so that at impact your arms, shoulders and lower body are in the correct athletic position.
		
Click to expand...

Open stance it is then!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok, played yesterday with inconsistent results. 

To be clear on alignment.


Should I be aligning my entire body just left of target  (open) with the club face to target 

Or 

Just my lower half aligned open, while my upper body square to target?


----------



## London mike 61 (Jun 29, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Ok, played yesterday with inconsistent results. 

To be clear on alignment.


Should I be aligning my entire body just left of target  (open) with the club face to target 

Or 

Just my lower half aligned open, while my upper body square to target?
		
Click to expand...

I always set up with my shoulders square to target but just the lead foot flared.

I got into a bad habit some time ago when I wasn't concentrating of letting my right foot become too flared in the set up instead of straight and as a result I was taking the club too much on the inside around my body and it didn't give me enough time to square the club at impact causing shots to be lost to the right.

Im more careful now to set up properly.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 29, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Ok, played yesterday with inconsistent results. 

To be clear on alignment.


Should I be aligning my entire body just left of target  (open) with the club face to target 

Or 

Just my lower half aligned open, while my upper body square to target?
		
Click to expand...

The latter Gareth.    I think this is what you were doing in your original post and it was working for you.


----------

